# Brasso; where can I find it?



## monokitty (Jan 26, 2002)

Like the title says.. for my iPod.


----------



## mactrombone (Nov 3, 2004)

Any decent hardware store should carry it. Even in the grocery store near the dish detergents and stuff. Scouring pads, brasso, Silvo, shoe polish... All in the same aisle usually.


----------



## Bjornbro (Feb 19, 2000)

Umm, 1974.

Honestly, I think my grandma was the last person to buy some (and she still has it under the sink).  

Seriously though, do you really want to use that stuff? Doesn't it have all kinds of abrasives in it? Surely there must be something else...


----------



## gmark2000 (Jun 4, 2003)

Canadian Tire, Home Depot, most supermarkets...

Bb: It's supposed to be abrasive.


----------



## monokitty (Jan 26, 2002)

I'm assuming this won't leave undesired marks on my iPod...


----------



## steadfast (Jul 23, 2004)

Brasso as far as I know has been discontinued. Home Hardware had two left last year and I bought them. I tried a net search early this year and although the manufacturer is listed it is only on box type stores web sites and they don't mention Brasso. Too bad great product have used it since my cadet days.


----------



## gmark2000 (Jun 4, 2003)

Lars said:


> I'm assuming this won't leave undesired marks on my iPod...


Remember, circular motions and avoid cracks/crevices and openings.


----------



## tedj (Sep 9, 2004)

and when you get it, take a big whiff. 
No, not really.
It'll knock you unconcsious for a week!


----------



## kloan (Feb 22, 2002)

i used some on brass and it left all kinds of swirl marks.. there's no way id use it on my iPod.. i know people say it works, but until i see it in person im definately not going to try it out myself.. id first use a dremel tool with a buffer and polishing compound..


----------



## RobTheGob (Feb 10, 2003)

I've seen it around Calgary - I don't think it's been discontinued.

I used it on my 4G iPod and it worked OK. The "scuff" marks that I was trying to remove came back pretty quickly. I ended up getting some Novus Plastic Polish (1 & 2) and it worked much, much better. It's been several weeks and I still can't see the marks.

Both bottles cost only $6.50 with tax...


----------



## Chealion (Jan 16, 2001)

RobTheGob - Where did you get Novus from? I haven't figured out what retailers in town carry it (mind you I haven't tried very hard at all.)


----------



## gmark2000 (Jun 4, 2003)

Chealion said:


> Where did you get Novus from?


Motorcycle dealers sell it for polishing faceplates for helmets and windshields.


----------



## RobTheGob (Feb 10, 2003)

Chealion said:


> RobTheGob - Where did you get Novus from? I haven't figured out what retailers in town carry it (mind you I haven't tried very hard at all.)


I found it at Speedy Auto Glass in the NE. They had it in stock and also gave an AMA discount! I was 100% happy with it - it was so much better than Brasso...


----------



## mr.muggles (Jul 27, 2004)

I just got Brasso today at Food Basics grocery store in Welland, they had lots. It did a good job an the brass lamps.  I tried it on the back of my iPod and it did a reasonable job, and I would say the same on the front. I am going to go at it again with a small amount and see if I can get all the little scatches out.

MM


----------



## Projek_01 (Dec 22, 2005)

*Novus VS Brasso*

hey, is the novus or the brasso better for the back of the ipod nano. the silver part on my nano is messed. thanks


----------



## apple=god (May 21, 2005)

Projek_01 said:


> hey, is the novus or the brasso better for the back of the ipod nano. the silver part on my nano is messed. thanks


Ok here to set the record straight. My dads 3G ipod was messssed up the screen, EVERYTHING, was scratched. So i took some brasso, put a little less than a teaspoon of brasso on it and got to rubbing. ALOT. go in circular motion across the metal and then when you feel your done your done. now wait. a yellow film will apear all over wherever you were. NOW take a micro fiber towel and do the circular motion THANG again. Now you wil;l have the nicest looking ipod back EVER. it was so shiny it was almost BLue. although it won't remove this humoungus scratches it works well with the little ones. 

REPEAT as neccesary. 

For the screen (click wheel ipods) be careful NOT to get on the clickwheel becuase it'll leave that SAME yellow film around the edges EVEN after the microfibre (i know from experience :lmao: ) same thing. just do the circular motion across the screen and then the yellow film will apear and then wipe that crap off with the micro fibre towel and voila, you have a like-new screen.

HOPE THAT HELPS FOR ANYONE WHO WANTS TO DO THIS. pm me for questions


----------



## RobTheGob (Feb 10, 2003)

Novus works much better than Brasso/Silvo on the plastic parts of the iPod. 

I would expect that Brasso would work better than Novus on the metal - but I've never tried it since the metal on my iPods has always been in good shape...


----------

